# Panelboards  In  Detached  Accessory  Structures



## globe trekker (Mar 25, 2013)

Greetings to all!

I have a Residential, detached accessory structure project, where electrical circuits

will be installed for some counter top receptacles, lighting, possibly a small electric

water heater and an igniter on a gas appliance.

I am wondering if a panelboard is required to be located on/in this structure.

This proposed detached accessory bldg. will be a "Grill & Chill, Outdoor Near the

Pool, with a Flat Screen T.V." type of bldg., ..approx. 100' away from the main exterior

electrical panelboard.

What say ye learned Forum viewers? Also, please cite any applicable code sections

from the IRC. Thank you!

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 25, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Greetings to all!I have a Residential, detached accessory structure project, where electrical circuits
> 
> will be installed for some counter top receptacles, lighting, possibly a small electric
> 
> ...


230.40 Number of Service-Entrance Conductor Sets. Each service drop, set of overhead service conductors, set of underground service conductors, or service lateral shall supply only one set of service-entrance conductors.

Exception No. 1: A building with more than one occupancy shall be permitted to have one set of service-entrance conductors for each service, as defined in 230.2, run to each occupancy or group of occupancies. If the number of service disconnect locations for any given classification of service does not exceed six, the requirements of 230.2(E) shall apply at each location. If the number of service disconnect locations exceeds six for any given supply classification, all service disconnect locations for all supply characteristics, together with any branch circuit or feeder supply sources, if applicable, shall be clearly described using suitable graphics or text, or both, on one or more plaques located in an approved, readily accessible location(s) on the building or structure served and as near as practicable to the point(s) of attachment or entry(ies) for each service drop or service lateral, and for each set of overhead or underground service conductors.

Exception No. 2: Where two to six service disconnecting means in separate enclosures are grouped at one location and supply separate loads from one service drop, set of overhead service conductors, set of underground service conductors, or service lateral, one set of service-entrance conductors shall be permitted to supply each or several such service equipment enclosures.

Exception No. 3: A single-family dwelling unit and its accessory structures shall be permitted to have one set of service-entrance conductors run to each from a single service drop, set of overhead service conductors, set of underground service conductors, or service lateral.

Exception No. 4: Two-family dwellings, multifamily dwellings, and multiple occupancy buildings shall be permitted to have one set of service-entrance conductors installed to supply the circuits covered in 210.25.

Exception No. 5: One set of service-entrance conductors connected to the supply side of the normal service disconnecting means shall be permitted to supply each or several systems covered by 230.82(5) or 230.82(6).VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means

230.70 General. Means shall be provided to disconnect all conductors in a building or other structure from the service-entrance conductors.

(A) Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).

(1) Readily Accessible Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors.230.71 Maximum Number of Disconnects.

(A) General. The service disconnecting means for each service permitted by 230.2, or for each set of service-entrance conductors permitted by 230.40, Exception No. 1, 3, 4, or 5, shall consist of not more than six switches or sets of circuit breakers, or a combination of not more than six switches and sets of circuit breakers, mounted in a single enclosure, in a group of separate enclosures, or in or on a switchboard. There shall be not more than six sets of disconnects per service grouped in any one location.

This should get you started.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks "Gregg Harris" for the input!

The contractor that is constructing this project has stated that they intend to

install 4 or 5 individual circuits at the existing, main ext. electrical panelboard

and run them underground (wet rated conductor assemblies) to this new

detached, accessory structure (i.e. - no additional electrical panelboard).

The circuit breakers would be at the existing, ext. electrical panelboard.

Are these "proposed" new individual circuits considered Service Entry conductors,

or Feeders, or Branch Circuits from the main exterior electrical panelboard? I'm

thinking individual Branch Circuits! 

.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would expect them to treat it like a feeder to a load side panel for simple convenience. Run 4 wire for main panel and isolate ground/nueutral then drive new ground rods. Seems easier than 4 or 5 individual branch circuits which would need GFCI protection. Maybe I am not thinking correctly, but sounds easier as a load side panel set up.


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 25, 2013)

230 is not really the right article.

This comes under 225 but the requirements are essentially the same.



> 225.30 Number of Supplies.
> 
> Where more than one building or other structure is on the same property and under single management, each additional building or other structure that is served by a branch circuit or feeder on the load side of the service disconnecting means shall be supplied by only one feeder or branch circuit unless permitted in 225.30(A) through (E). For the purpose of this section, a multiwire branch circuit shall be considered a single circuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot to you all for the input!  

.


----------



## BSSTG (Mar 25, 2013)

Greetings,

Interesting question. As a sidebar, back in the 60's, it was common for multiple branch circuits be fed to a detached garage as aerial conductors (in Houston). The electricians would string single #12 on isulators to the garage. It would look like a clothes line with 6 or 8 wires sometimes! I'll never forget one of my high school buddies reaching up and touching one and getting zapped at his house.

BS


----------



## moose (Mar 26, 2013)

Art. 225 allows one circuit to a detached "outbuilding" This can be a multiwire branch circuit provided that they simultaneously open all ungrounded conductors ( IE: 2 pole breaker) Once that is exceeded, you need a panel in the outbuilding. once you exceed 6 circuits in that panel you now need a main breaker in said outbuilding panel


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks "moose" and "BSSTG" for the input!  I'm thinking approx. 5 circuits to this new

detached accessory structure ( 2 GFCI circuits, 1 lights, 1 elec. WH, and 1 gas appliance).

.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 26, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Thanks "Gregg Harris" for the input!The contractor that is constructing this project has stated that they intend to
> 
> install 4 or 5 individual circuits at the existing, main ext. electrical panelboard
> 
> ...


I know not much about this but why not a :feeder" to a sub=panel? Individual "branch" circuits doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 26, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Thanks "moose" and "BSSTG" for the input!  I'm thinking approx. 5 circuits to this newdetached accessory structure ( 2 GFCI circuits, 1 lights, 1 elec. WH, and 1 gas appliance).
> 
> .


Not from the main panel at the other structure.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 26, 2013)

> Not from the main panel at the other structure.


Agreed!  I have attached a note on to the submitted plans that will require a "new"

panelboard in this "new" detached structure.

Much thanks to everyone for the input!    

.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Agreed!  I have attached a note on to the submitted plans that will require a "new"panelboard in this "new" detached structure.
> 
> Much thanks to everyone for the input!
> 
> .


That is the only compliant way to do it.  You cannot have more than one circuit feeding this building unless it is a multiwire branch circuit.  A panel must be set- qn equipment grounding conductor must be run and the grounding electrodes must be installed.  The grounding electrode conductor gets connected to the equipment grounding conductor and the neutral is isolated as it would be in any sub panel.  Art. 225 part II esp. 225.30

In most cases a main breaker or main breaker kit must be installed in this panel with the appropriate tie downs when a back fed breaker is used. 408.36(D)

Also look at 250.32


----------

